# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  giúp đỡ bản vẽ trục z máy cnc

## cncchi

chào mọi người.e hiện tại đang chạy máy cnc gỗ.hiện tại e có 1 máy đang chạy 3 trục bằng bánh răng.e đang muốn chế lại trục z chạy bằng vitme.vì linh kiện e đang có sẵn hết rồi.ae nào có bản vẽ bộ trục z rộng 1 chút cho e xin đc ko ạ.hoặc ae nào đã từng chế tạo trục z máy cnc gỗ cho e xin số nhé.cảm ơn mọi người

----------

